# Nimue draws things (sometimes)



## Nimue (Apr 8, 2015)

I sketched my characters for the diversity challenge, and realized that I didn't have anywhere to put them... I do draw and paint digitally, occasionally.  I used to do it more often, but that's what graduating and getting a job does, I guess.  Mostly I do it for character reference for myself, so it's pretty sloppy and usually unfinished.  Liiiiike my writing.







Anywhere, here's Mirembe and Iseult.  ...Ok, that's all wonky and doesn't really do them justice, but whatevs.  And they don't have any clothes on because I got lazy, don't get any ideas!

Other recent stuff is basically just this:





Farrun Dragonrider from the Winds of Ysgard rp (finished)






Sae also from Winds of Ysgard (not so finished)






And a half-done painting of my grumpy Nordic lady knight


----------



## Nimue (Apr 8, 2015)

Older, more finished stuff:





This is also Iseult, an earlier version I used in an rp.   She was a bit more of an asshole then.






A werewolf character (who was raised by wolves) for an rp that I didn't get to use much, but I liked making this character sheet






And this one's a really old character who has no business being in my head, but again, I liked painting this.  Think that's about it.


----------



## Tom (Apr 8, 2015)

Yaaayyyyyyyy! You have an art thread! I love the character you put into each person's face. Mirembe looks exactly how I imagined him/them to look.


----------



## Nimue (Apr 9, 2015)

Ah, that's good to hear! I wasn't 100% sure what Mir looked like until I drew him--that's often the reason I draw characters so their features will stop fluctuating in my head.  Though, obviously that doesn't work completely, given how different Iseult looks a couple of years apart.  It's amazing how many faces will fit into a couple lines of description.

I've had people tell me that my character expressions are too static, which I think is true, but because I'm going for character portraits/representation, I think it works for it to be a fairly default expression. For that character, you know, hence why Farrun is smiling a bit and other people are not.


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 9, 2015)

These are all great. The werewolf character with the wolves is my favorite. Makes me think of Wolf-Alice.

The first paragraph of which is:

"Could this ragged girl with brindled lugs have spoken like we do she would have called herself a wolf, but she cannot speak, although she howls because she is lonely–yet 'howl' is not the right word for it, since she is young enough to make the noise that pups do, bubbling, delicious, like that of a panful of fat on the fire. Sometimes the sharp ears of her foster kindred hear her across the irreparable gulf of absence; they answer her from faraway pine forest and the bald mountain rim. Their counterpoint crosses and criss-crosses the night sky; they are trying to talk to her but they cannot do so because she does not understand their language even if she knows how to use it for she is not a wolf herself, although suckled by wolves."

Of course, your character is older than the girl in the story. It just made me think of it


----------



## Nimue (Apr 9, 2015)

I've never read that!  My character's name was Fury, and she was actually raised by her father, also a werewolf, in a wolf-pack, so she at least had fluent speech. (Being language-less would make for an excellent story, but a frustrating rp experience, I think)


----------



## BronzeOracle (Apr 13, 2015)

Fantastic artwork Nimue!  They convey the impression of the characters, wonky or not.  I hope you will post more


----------



## Addison (Apr 13, 2015)

WOW! You're an amazing artist.


----------



## Manalodia (Apr 15, 2015)

Amazing artwork and painting skills. Even if not as polished as you like, as most have said, you definitely convey the characters well in your bust shots. You're full body piece with Fury is perfect, and I can see from your older to new where you are trying something different.


----------



## Nimue (Aug 6, 2015)

I've been feeling kind of fried lately, and while that hasn't been great for writing output, I did manage to get some drawing done, because drawing is a little more hand and eye than brain...

Working on finishing Sae--see the drawing above.  Does anything look wonky about this?  I still have to add her scars back in.  Do these ears look better, or worse?


----------



## Philip Overby (Aug 6, 2015)

Looks awesome to me!


----------



## TheCatholicCrow (Aug 8, 2015)

These are absolutely stunning.


----------



## Lumani (Aug 8, 2015)

I love your artwork! especially your wolves  (*is so totally jealous*) like you I like to draw my characters for reference!


----------



## Nimue (Sep 23, 2015)

Finally finished staring elf!  I basically just had to draw her clothes, yeah.  I hate drawing clothes.  Particularly with detail and like strands of fur.  Why do I do this to myself?









I dunno if anybody likes this sort of thing, but I kinda do, so: progression pics under the cut.  Saethira is an old-ass character.  I haven't written a whole lot with her but I have drawn her periodically, and lining the pics up is pretty embarrassing, but it's also interesting to see how I've tried to convey a singular mental image over the years... Keep in mind that the first one is from 2007, I believe, and I was sixteen... The others are from 2009, 2010, 2013, and this year, obvy.



Spoiler: warning bad art


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Sep 24, 2015)

So we can expect the next one in 2017?

Seriously, I love the progression. Not "bad art"—the spoiler tag lied. She's recognizable as the same person, and it's good to see your facial features are consistent now (from 2013-2015). Of course, there is still progression, particularly noticeable in the clothing. I love the detail on her outfit!


----------



## Nimue (Sep 24, 2015)

Aye, or the curse will fall upon me. 

I do really like the drawing I started in 2013, but ended up leaving it unfinished for a couple of reasons: it was a full-body shot + landscape background, which was a little too much for me to chew, and I really couldn't get her armor to look decent.  A case of holding on to old bad design for too long, I think:  goodbye giant cleavage window and pointy pieces of metal in strange places.  Hello something somebody could actually move and fight in, maybe?  Or just headshots forever, lol.

I haven't made a whole lot of progress in my art in the past couple of years--2013 was the year I graduated and I did have more free-time then (and more stress! Both lead to doodling.)  And that is kind of discouraging, but something I can't complain about.  If I don't draw, I'm not going to get anywhere, obviously.


----------



## Tom (Sep 25, 2015)

Nimue said:


> If I don't draw, I'm not going to get anywhere, obviously.



That's what I keep telling myself. But my self is tired, and it doesn't want to do art.


----------



## Nimue (Sep 25, 2015)

Yourself needs sleep, and art is a little further up in the survival hierarchy, so don't feel bad about that.


----------



## Mindfire (Sep 27, 2015)

You're incredibly talented! Do you do commissions?


----------



## Nimue (Sep 27, 2015)

Ah, not really, I did some small commissions a few years ago, like this one and this one (characters not mine) but overall found that I'm not really professional or quick enough to feel good about offering commissions!  I do love drawing other people's characters, but I've done that mostly as gifts over the years.


----------



## Storm Wolf (Sep 27, 2015)

Wonderful! Do you do many landscapes and fictional worlds?


----------



## Nimue (Sep 27, 2015)

Nope!  Can't paint a landscape for the life of me.  I'm all about faces.  Kind of mirrored by my writing, really--characters are much more important to me than world-building.


----------



## Mindfire (Sep 28, 2015)

Nimue said:


> Ah, not really, I did some small commissions a few years ago, like this one and this one (characters not mine) but overall found that I'm not really professional or quick enough to feel good about offering commissions!  I do love drawing other people's characters, but I've done that mostly as gifts over the years.



Ah, I see. I asked because I've been looking for someone to do character art for some time now and I like your art style.


----------



## Nimue (Sep 28, 2015)

Mindfire said:


> Ah, I see. I asked because I've been looking for someone to do character art for some time now and I like your art style.


Well, I haven't done commissions in a while...and I just need to do more art.  If you had something specific in mind, could you pm me the details, and I'll see if it's something I could manage?


----------



## Mindfire (Sep 29, 2015)

Nimue said:


> Well, I haven't done commissions in a while...and I just need to do more art.  If you had something specific in mind, could you pm me the details, and I'll see if it's something I could manage?



I can do that. I can also provide references, of a sort. Until now I've been using stock photos, pictures of actors, etc. to help me get an idea of what my characters look like. The pictures should make my descriptions easier to interpret. Lol


----------



## Nimue (Sep 29, 2015)

Even better!  Yes, drawing characters is really helpful for visualization and nailing them down.  It always seems to be just one possible face out of many, though, because when I return to a character I've drawn before they always look different.  I'll tell myself that's the mental image evolving and not my inability to replicate their look, but it's probably a bit of both, heh.


----------



## Mindfire (Sep 29, 2015)

Nimue said:


> Even better!  Yes, drawing characters is really helpful for visualization and nailing them down.  It always seems to be just one possible face out of many, though, because when I return to a character I've drawn before they always look different.  I'll tell myself that's the mental image evolving and not my inability to replicate their look, but it's probably a bit of both, heh.



Perhaps. Lol. But really unless you have an eidetic memory or you're a full time artist who has practice drawing the same characters day in and day out, some changes in between iterations is to be expected.


----------



## Nimue (Oct 30, 2015)

Haven't managed to do much writing lately, but that doesn't mean I'm completely braindead.  I drew Mindfire's character Rashad the other day, character design belongs to him:








I like this portrait the most out of what I've drawn this year, so that's something at least.


----------



## Heliotrope (Oct 30, 2015)

He's gorgeous! 

Excuse we while I wipe away the drool….


----------



## Nimue (Oct 30, 2015)

As I told Mindfire, being asked to draw a character based on a handful of reference pictures of hot guys is its own reward. ^^


----------



## Tom (Oct 30, 2015)

Can I keep him?


----------



## Nimue (Oct 30, 2015)

Now, I kind of think Mindfire should get first dibs!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Oct 30, 2015)

Nimue said:


> Haven't managed to do much writing lately, but that doesn't mean I'm completely braindead.  I drew Mindfire's character Rashad the other day, character design belongs to him:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's a dreamboat!

Er... I mean... if you dream about boats, and there happens to be a dashing, rugged man on one of the boats.

It's a great drawing. Let's just leave it at that. Nice work, Nimue!


----------



## Manalodia (Nov 1, 2015)

Man, that is some beautiful artwork...O_O How long did the dashing gent take you?


----------



## Nimue (Nov 1, 2015)

Well, that's kind of a good question?  It took me like an evening for the sketch, an evening for basic color/shading, and a Saturday to polish him up and finish the detailing.  What that means in terms of hours, though, I have no idea.  I'm often doing other things, watching videos and stuff, while I'm drawing.  I've got pictures of the stages when I checked in, if you like that sort of thing:



Spoiler: sketches


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2015)

You should do a livestream sometime! Awesome painting skills + hot fantasy dudes? You'd be pretty popular. 

Speaking of painting skills, I really should practice more often...


----------



## Nimue (Nov 1, 2015)

Ahahaha the idea of people watching me draw (and accompanying long stretches of procrastination) is spectacularly nerve-wracking.  I do like watching painting videos from digital artists, though.  I was gonna link to this fantastic video by Charlie Bowater (one of my fave artists ever) but it looks like ImagineFX took it down...

But I agree, you should paint!   Have you ever done digital painting?  Tablets can be expensive but I've heard that Huion is a pretty good alternative to Wacom's brand dominance


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2015)

Yeah, I wouldn't want anyone watching me...too many agonizing mistakes and do-overs. I've never seen any of Charlie Bowater's art; I should look him up. I'm always on the prowl for new artists. 

I actually do digital painting now! I splurged on a Wacom Bamboo this summer, and I'm still kind of getting used to drawing with a tablet, so my digital stuff so far hasn't been all that impressive. I'm starting to see some improvement, but it's still a slow process. I'm also really bad about mixing up my layers and stuff like that.


----------



## Nimue (Nov 1, 2015)

Oooh, yay!  I'd love to see what you've been painting ^^  My first tablet was a Wacom Bamboo too!  Yeah, it really takes getting used to at first; you just have to keep practicing.  I'd call it more of a learning bump than a learning curve, though?  Once your hand-brain-eye coordination gets used to drawing in one place and looking at another, it feels pretty natural.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2015)

The first time I used it, my brain was freaking out for a while. _Why are you not looking at the paper? What are you doing?!_

I like the Bamboo, but I really wish I had better software. Right now I'm using Corel Painter, because I'm broke and it came with the tablet, but I'd love to get Photoshop. Corel Painter fritzes out a lot and is basically a giant pile of crap.


----------



## Nimue (Nov 1, 2015)

Yeah, heheh, I got my first version of Photoshop by less-than-legal means?  I'm using CS6 right now because it's got the features I need without the stupid cloud-subscription service.  I mean...come on.

I do find that the Intuos I have now has a lot more sensitivity than the Bamboo I was using.  When I tried drawing on the Bamboo again, it was much more jittery and inexact.  However, the Bamboo really does everything you _need_--and no doubt the technology has improved since I bought mine what, seven years ago?  My life goal is to have a Cintiq, but there is no way I can justify spending a minimum of $900 on a tablet I use occasionally!  My heart says "it's so cool!" and my brain says "wtf no."


----------



## Tom (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh my god, I want the Cintiq so bad. It looks absolutely amazing.

I'm kind of worried about downloading Photoshop. My laptop is not the most...intelligent piece of technology out there, and I feel like asking it to download such a large file as Photoshop will kill its brain. I should probably get a better one. (Noooo, that means more money!...)


----------



## Manalodia (Nov 2, 2015)

A Cintiq for $900.....Must be an income tax investment for those going paycheck-to-paycheck XD I went from a Bamboo Splash to a Intuos, and as you said, tried going back to my old one and wasn't near as accurate as my small pen&tablet. Unfortunately now either my tablet software or Windows 8.1 causes my drawing programs to stutter now and then.

My weakest area digitally and overall art-wise is painting, so I like to know how long some artists skilled at it take as a means of gauging patience and time going into it. Thanks for posting the process!  Nice to see how it came along and reminded me of going from grayscale to easier see shadows/lighting. 

I TRY not to get distracted while drawing like that, so I have music going; sometimes it works, sometimes I find myself elsewhere and hour later >_> Alas...You have some wonderful writing and artwork, madam.


----------



## Manalodia (Nov 2, 2015)

Hmm, what is your laptop? You're probably right Photoshop would kill it if you already now it has limitations from lesser experiences, but an earlier PS might not be so heavy on it....maybe, hehe~


----------



## Nimue (Nov 2, 2015)

Yeah, if you're worried about just downloading it, it might not be easy for you to run, either.  If you can find an earlier version of Photoshop that might be more compatible with your laptop, I can tell you that from a painter's perspective, the difference between the versions is minimal.  I've used PS7, PS CS2, and PS CS6, and I couldn't tell you the difference besides the look of the interface.  As long as it supports pressure sensitivity, you can paint with it.



Manalodia said:


> My weakest area digitally and overall art-wise is painting, so I like to know how long some artists skilled at it take as a means of gauging patience and time going into it. Thanks for posting the process!  Nice to see how it came along and reminded me of going from grayscale to easier see shadows/lighting.


Painting does take patience!  And I find it helpful to leave things alone for a few days before coming back to them, just to get a fresh look at lighting and proportions.  Two things technique-wise that I found very helpful is sketching with a large, textured brush with opacity bound to pen pressure.  If you start with fine, dark lines and try to paint over that, you can get too attached to the line work and really just end up coloring it in rather than painting over that base.  The second thing is that I like starting with a dark base color and building up light tones, rather than adding shadows.  Somehow it's easier for me to create depth using light.  Not sure if those things are just me, though.


----------



## Tom (Nov 2, 2015)

Manalodia said:


> Hmm, what is your laptop? You're probably right Photoshop would kill it if you already now it has limitations from lesser experiences, but an earlier PS might not be so heavy on it....maybe, hehe~



It's just a little Acer Notebook, which I bought mostly for writing (this was before I ever once thought I'd be doing digital art). I downloaded Photoshop Elements onto it last year so I could do some photo manip/editing, and that nearly fried it. I don't really want to see what carnage the full Photoshop package would cause.


----------



## kennyc (Nov 2, 2015)

Nimue said:


> Yeah, if you're worried about just downloading it, it might not be easy for you to run, either.  If you can find an earlier version of Photoshop that might be more compatible with your laptop, I can tell you that from a painter's perspective, the difference between the versions is minimal.  I've used PS7, PS CS2, and PS CS6, and I couldn't tell you the difference besides the look of the interface.  As long as it supports pressure sensitivity, you can paint with it.
> 
> 
> Painting does take patience!  And I find it helpful to leave things alone for a few days before coming back to them, just to get a fresh look at lighting and proportions.  Two things technique-wise that I found very helpful is sketching with a large, textured brush with opacity bound to pen pressure.  If you start with fine, dark lines and try to paint over that, you can get too attached to the line work and really just end up coloring it in rather than painting over that base.  The second thing is that I like starting with a dark base color and building up light tones, rather than adding shadows.  Somehow it's easier for me to create depth using light.  Not sure if those things are just me, though.



Just want to say, "Wonderful work!" and keep it up. I've been dabbling with digital painting for a long time now using primarily Painter well before it was a Corel product. Wondering if you've tried it as well as Photoshop? I use photoshop (CS5) for my photo work and sometimes for sizing, touchups etc of both photos and Digital art as well as for getting my pencil drawings into the computer (camera, photoshop, etc.). See my sig for my gallery links if you're interested.

I'm with you about the stupid cloud/subscription krap. No way! 

Looking forward to seeing more of your work!


----------



## Nimue (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh yeah, I've looked at your gallery!  You have some really amazing realistic paintings.  I've never tried Corel Painter, though if I'm not mistaken I got a free version of it with one tablet or another.  Maybe I will one of these days!  It's just that once you get very accustomed to switching tools, colors, and layers in one program, using another just seems like a whole lot more work...


----------



## kennyc (Nov 2, 2015)

Nimue said:


> Oh yeah, I've looked at your gallery!  You have some really amazing realistic paintings.  I've never tried Corel Painter, though if I'm not mistaken I got a free version of it with one tablet or another.  Maybe I will one of these days!  It's just that once you get very accustomed to switching tools, colors, and layers in one program, using another just seems like a whole lot more work...



Thanks and yes I understand completely about the tools!


----------



## Nimue (Sep 7, 2016)

Wanted to share a quick drawing I did of my main character for Top Scribe VI, Vienne of Lisau.  Had to get her face down...still not convinced this is her face, though.  Hmm.








And yeah, my drawings are this few and far between, eheh. It's completely harnessed to my writing--and new writing, specifically.  I've got a few sketches of my MC for my ongoing writing, but nothing decent.


----------



## Chessie (Sep 7, 2016)

Beautiful! So you're good at writing AND drawing, eh?


----------



## Nimue (Sep 7, 2016)

That, my dear Chester, all depends upon your definition of "good". ^^;;


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Sep 8, 2016)

Sometimes I think, "I'm kind of good at drawing!" 

Then I look at what everyone else can do and I'm like :/....

Your drawings are great!  Don't stop.


----------



## Nimue (Sep 8, 2016)

Yeah, that's...that's a pretty much universal experience.  It's kind of silly to compare art like that, though, everyone has their own style and aims.  (I'm much better at drawing just for the fun of it and not worrying about it than I am about writing that way...)

I'd love to see your art, Dragon, if it's digitized in some way.  It'd be nice to see more activity in the art board (although I am not really helping.)


----------



## FifthView (Sep 8, 2016)

Nimue, the personality really shows through in that drawing.  Great job!


----------



## Laurence (Sep 8, 2016)

All of their eyes are super sweet (and pretty similar to each other, in a good way), what's your inspiration?


----------



## Nimue (Sep 8, 2016)

Just that old urge to realize whatever's in my head, by writing or drawing, by hook or by crook...  I like looking my characters in the face, it makes them feel more real and dimensional and gives me ideas about their personality somehow.  Which probably explains why I draw so many of them making eye contact--bit of an attempt to get into their head.


----------



## cydare (Sep 8, 2016)

I just want to say how incredible your life is, and how many different feelings I get from all the drawings I've seen, that really make the characters feel alive to me! It's incredible!


----------



## Nimue (Sep 8, 2016)

Aw jeez, thank you!  It does sometimes feel like I draw the same sorts of things over and over, so it's good to know you get different vibes from each of the portraits!  Liveliness is definitely what I'm trying for.


I was already planning on trying a sort of mirrored portrait for Vienne, but you guys's nice response to the first drawing made me decide to put a little more effort into it than just drawing over the existing face.  This is supposed to be Vienne when she goes within herself/summons magic (it makes sense in the story?  Maybe.)









Spoiler: Side by side because I worked on that facial perspective, dammit












I'd like to put color and some proper composition on this, but we shall see how long it takes before I run out of steam...


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Sep 9, 2016)

Also great  

I'm actually learning to draw faces in art class right now. I've gotten surprisingly far in only two sessions and was very impressed with my last effort...like, wow, I didn't know I could do this! 

I doubt I would post anything, but, the whole reason I am doing this is so I can draw my characters.


----------



## Nimue (Feb 9, 2017)

Working on a thing to try and breathe some life into this very badly-written scene in the first chapter of my WIP.  This is a little more ambitious than I've done in a while, so I'm not sure if it'll get finished, but I've already over-worked the face before touching the rest, of course.  If you guys can spot anything wrong with the anatomy or facial features that would be great to know?














When am I going to stop drawing pallid dark-haired women staring directly back at me?  A) when it stops being super easy to get a symmetrical face this way (not likely to happen) and B) when I start getting skeeved out by all the staring.  (this might be happening on this one.  Yeesh.  I mean in this scene her unnerving gaze is kind of the point, but maybe going a little more for _what is appealing visually_ would have been a good idea.)


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Feb 13, 2017)

Nimue said:


> Working on a thing to try and breathe some life into this very badly-written scene in the first chapter of my WIP.  This is a little more ambitious than I've done in a while, so I'm not sure if it'll get finished, but I've already over-worked the face before touching the rest, of course.  If you guys can spot anything wrong with the anatomy or facial features that would be great to know?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is beautiful! I love it. I hope to be as good as this someday


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 13, 2017)

^^Wow! This is amazing art! I have trouble painting or drawing humanoid characters, especially their faces.


----------



## Nimue (Feb 13, 2017)

DragonOfTheAerie said:


> This is beautiful! I love it. I hope to be as good as this someday



Practice more than I do, kiddo.  It's good for you & then maybe you won't end up spending hours straightening out a single sketch  =_=



TheCrystallineEntity said:


> ^^Wow! This is amazing art! I have trouble painting or drawing humanoid characters, especially their faces.


All I can draw are faces, heh.  If you want to work on that, I might suggest looking at lots of portrait art, both traditional and digital?  Faces are complicated.  Looking at how other artists simplify them can really help: the shapes of lines and where they put shadows and highlights.


----------



## neodoering (Feb 26, 2017)

Nimue;
This is very pleasing artwork, especially the woman and the werewolf and the wolves.  While I single that one out, all these pieces appeal to me.  So are you intending this work to go in the pages of your WIP, or are they different concepts for cover art?  I'd think this is near professional quality work.


----------



## Nimue (Feb 26, 2017)

Ah, neither, I suppose... These are just for personal character reference, or for other peoples' reference in rpgs.  If I ever have something worthy of putting a cover on, I'd go to a professional.  My design sense isn't all that good, as you may infer from all the squarely-framed portraits, lol.  But thank you!


----------



## Nimue (Mar 12, 2017)

Sketchy thing of my grungy traveling child







(Aelun from my Top Scribe VIII entry.  I also started a sketch of Tornin but his face...would not behave.  I swear I'm never giving a male character short hair again)


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Mar 12, 2017)

^Wow! That is very beautiful!

[I'm better at painting landscapes than people, but I can draw them reasonably well.]


----------



## Nimue (Mar 12, 2017)

If you have any way to digitize them, Crystal, you should share your paintings!  I'm always for more activity in the arts forum, though I'm bad at posting myself...


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Mar 13, 2017)

I'd post in the arts forum, if only I wasn't so embarrassed about how unpracticed my work is. I need to improve a lot before anythings presentable.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Mar 13, 2017)

^^The trouble is, I'm not sure how to digitize them! [Apart from taking pictures of them using my 3DS camera and then taking out the 3DS memory card, putting it into my computer, and then uploading them using Google Docs images...somehow.]


----------



## Michael K. Eidson (Mar 13, 2017)

Hey, @CrystallineEntity, just a suggestion: Why not start a new thread for your artwork? Nimue might not say anything, but it's not very nice to hijack her thread with your art.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Mar 13, 2017)

^I did. Sorry!


----------



## Nimue (Mar 13, 2017)

Oh, haha, I don't mind.  Your drawings are so expressive, Crystal!  It's been a long time since I put real paint on canvas...  As a note, you can use imgur or Photobucket (if you're old like me) to upload images and link to them easily.



DragonOfTheAerie said:


> I'd post in the arts forum, if only I wasn't so embarrassed about how unpracticed my work is. I need to improve a lot before anythings presentable.


Oh, well...  You're 16 or thereabouts, right?  If it'd make you feel better, I can post some of the wonky stuff I drew at 16, some of my first attempts with a Wacom bamboo, that I definitely posted online!  But of course it's up to you.  ^^


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Mar 13, 2017)

^Thank you kindly.


----------



## Nimue (Sep 27, 2017)

Here's a very scribbly thing of three characters from my Top Scribe XII entry:  Stepan, Katya, and Nik.  Was thinking about adding some color to this, maybe playing with some watercolor brushes I downloaded, but the brain's moving on to other stories!  Also I've been having trouble putting colors I'm happy with on things.  A skill that has to be exercised like any other, I suppose.


----------



## Tom (Sep 27, 2017)

Kat is so cute! As always I absolutely adore your work, Nim, even sketchy stuff like this.


----------



## halfdan (Oct 5, 2017)

Wow, they are fantastic! love the artstyle.


----------

